# Sex, Ovulation and cervix question



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

Were TTC and I was ovulating the other day and when we had sex I would feel him hitting my cervix. This is new anyone know why this would have happened


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

That happened to me when we conceived DS. I felt really swollen and sore that night.


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

Depending on your position, yes, he could hit the cervix. I've had it happen a few times, it's not super comfortable!


----------

